# svchost.exe appears to be disconnecting me from internet randomly



## ghost_of_adnan (Feb 14, 2016)

My computer seems to randomly disconnect, I noticed it is more frequent if I am downloading large files at my max download speed.
I noticed that the program svchost.exe randomly is using data at sometimes high rates (for my plan) which I think may be the source for my random disconnecting.

Evidence of my claim 










Hijack this log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
Scan saved at 13:55:09, on 2/14/2016
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.18123)


Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skillbrains\lightshot\5.3.0.0\Lightshot.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\Launcher\Avira.Systray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\bin\steamwebhelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\bin\steamwebhelper.exe
C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\SpotifyWebHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\JacobP\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = Google
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN.com - Hotmail, Outlook, Skype, Bing, Latest News, Photos & Videos
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = MSN.com - Hotmail, Outlook, Skype, Bing, Latest News, Photos & Videos
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_60\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_60\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Razer Synapse] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Synapse\RzSynapse.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wondershare Helper Compact.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Wondershare\Wondershare Helper Compact\WSHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lightshot] C:\Program Files (x86)\Skillbrains\lightshot\Lightshot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NCUpdateHelper] C:\Program Files (x86)\NCWest\NCLauncher\NCUpdateHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avira SystrayStartTrigger] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\Launcher\Avira.SystrayStartTrigger.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] "C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe" --auto-start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SandboxieControl] "C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieCtrl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightShot] C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\Skillbrains\lightshot\Lightshot.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RandomMouseClicker] C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Random Mouse Clicker\RandomMouseClicker.exe :silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM for Windows] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\AOL\AIM\aim.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gyazo] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gyazo\GyStation.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spotify Web Helper] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\SpotifyWebHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AviraSpeedup] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AviraSpeedup\avira_system_speedup_ultimateprotectionsuite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SocialSafe.Helper] C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialSafe\SocialSafe files\native-helpers\SocialSafe.Helper.exe "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\com.1minus1.socialsafe.D675411CF670AA3EFAC13BDD847989BEDE2115E2.1\Local Store\native-helpers\tasks.json"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MurGee.com Auto Clicker] C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Auto Clicker\AutoClicker.exe :silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EADM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe" -AutoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CCleaner Monitoring] "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe" /MONITOR
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dropbox Update] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GoogleChromeAutoLaunch_6DBB4BAD01FD257DC199DEF603D6C730] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --no-startup-window
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [AviraSpeedup] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AviraSpeedup\avira_system_speedup_ultimateprotectionsuite.exe" -autorun (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [LightShot] C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\Skillbrains\lightshot\Lightshot.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [RandomMouseClicker] C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Random Mouse Clicker\RandomMouseClicker.exe :silent (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [AIM for Windows] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\AOL\AIM\aim.exe" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [Gyazo] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gyazo\GyStation.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [Spotify Web Helper] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\SpotifyWebHelper.exe" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [AviraSpeedup] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AviraSpeedup\avira_system_speedup_ultimateprotectionsuite.exe" -autorun (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [SocialSafe.Helper] C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialSafe\SocialSafe files\native-helpers\SocialSafe.Helper.exe "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\com.1minus1.socialsafe.D675411CF670AA3EFAC13BDD847989BEDE2115E2.1\Local Store\native-helpers\tasks.json" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [MurGee.com Auto Clicker] C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Auto Clicker\AutoClicker.exe :silent (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [EADM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe" -AutoStart (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [CCleaner Monitoring] "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe" /MONITOR (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [Dropbox Update] "C:\Users\JacobP\AppData\Local\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\..\Run: [GoogleChromeAutoLaunch_6DBB4BAD01FD257DC199DEF603D6C730] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --no-startup-window (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AviraSpeedup] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AviraSpeedup\avira_system_speedup_ultimateprotectionsuite.exe" -autorun (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AviraSpeedup] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AviraSpeedup\avira_system_speedup_ultimateprotectionsuite.exe" -autorun (User 'Default user')
O4 - S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0 Startup: CurseClientStartup.ccip (User '?')
O4 - S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0 Startup: Dropbox.lnk = JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe (User '?')
O4 - S-1-5-21-158941286-3234415093-2542299411-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0 Startup: GameRanger.lnk = JacobP\AppData\Roaming\GameRanger\GameRanger\GameRanger.exe (User '?')
O4 - Startup: CurseClientStartup.ccip
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = JacobP\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O4 - Startup: GameRanger.lnk = JacobP\AppData\Roaming\GameRanger\GameRanger\GameRanger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PrivateTunnel.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenVPN Technologies\PrivateTunnel\core\ovpntray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink Flash Downloader For IE - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Sothink Flash Downloader For IE - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink Flash Downloader For IE - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: ?????
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira Mail Protection (AntiVirMailService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avmailc7.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Real-Time Protection (AntiVirService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Service Host (Avira.ServiceHost) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\Launcher\Avira.ServiceHost.exe
O23 - Service: BattlEye Service (BEService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\BattlEye\BEService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Chrome Remote Desktop Service (chromoting) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome Remote Desktop\47.0.2526.18\remoting_host.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Desura Install Service - Desura Net Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Desura\desura_service.exe
O23 - Service: EasyAntiCheat - EasyAntiCheat Ltd - C:\Windows\system32\EasyAntiCheat.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA GeForce Experience Service (GfExperienceService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\GeForce Experience Service\GfExperienceService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine (Hamachi2Svc) - LogMeIn Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
O23 - Service: Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service (HiPatchService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LMIGuardianSvc - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\LMIGuardianSvc.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Network Service (NvNetworkService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NetService\NvNetworkService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Streamer Service (NvStreamSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\NvStreamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: OpenVPN Access Client (OpenVPNAccessClient) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenVPN Technologies\PrivateTunnel\core\capiws.exe
O23 - Service: Origin Client Service - Electronic Arts - C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginClientService.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS) (RichVideo64) - CyberLink - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo64.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Sandboxie Service (SbieSvc) - Sandboxie Holdings, LLC - C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SetupARService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Audio\SetupAfterRebootService.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: UDisk Monitor - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Froyo_Android_Driver\Bin\MonServiceUDisk.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Player\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSWOW64\VMNETDHCP.EXE
O23 - Service: VMware USB Arbitration Service (VMUSBArbService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSWOW64\VMNAT.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-320 (WdNisSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WSWNA3100 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe

--
End of file - 19639 bytes


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

We don't know which system service under svchost.exe is actually using networking. 

svchost.exe runs system services.


----------

